# Where is the Downloads section?



## JohnT (Jul 22, 2012)

When I have gone to the downloads index posted by Gail in NM and clicked on a link it just leads back to the Home page. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Admin (Jul 22, 2012)

Will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 22, 2012)

John :
Thank you for your interest in HMEM and thank you for joining. 
Please post an intro in the welcome sub fora. Tell us a bit about yourself your shop and your interest in model engineering. 
Tin


----------



## Cock146 (Feb 2, 2015)

Gail in NM and clicked on a link it just leads back to the Home page. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## charlesfitton (Feb 2, 2015)

Works fine for me gents.....


----------

